# Table saw out feed/assembly table poll.



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

I have been using a roller stand for long pieces off my old 113 series Craftsman table saw.
I had tried using a simple 4x8 table in front of it in the past but noticed that flat area was alway being used to lay stuff on or as an assembly area then something always had to be pushed out of the way for the out feed. 

So as a poll and ideas,
Do you guys think an out feed table can be used as an assembly table with better work practices or will things always seem in the way? 
So make the table dedicated to outfeed only with storage underneath and have a separate assembly table.

I did think of maybe making a downdraft table area there and store the sanding tools and materials there underneath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

*Flat surfaces collect clutter,* it is a law of nature. UNLESS you are one of that rare A type personalities that puts everything up when you are done.

So I think it is a bad idea. You (most of us) need a separate bench.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Respectfully, only you can answer that question. How do you work now? Any response you receive from us implies that we know you well, and we don't. If you live with a partner, they are probably the best person to ask. 

I must be one of those rare A type personalties (NOT!). The truth is that I have to make multiple uses of the limited work surfaces that I have. I am used to cleaning up and putting away as I go, by necessity. If I don't put things away immediately, it gets hard to find the small parts and tools I need, and I can't use those surfaces for the next steps in a project. I have two Workmates that I bring outside with the tools to provide nearby work surfaces, but I fold them up and put them away when I am done for the day. Even the table saw has a hardboard cover so I can use the flat surface as a work table. It is a fact of life for me. Eventually I will add a real workbench with some surface area that can do better at clamping, holding, and assembly. Ask me then.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

It's really a matter of total available shop space. My outfeed table is my assembly table most of the time and it's fine. I do keep it (and the entire shop) tidy. That's just how I operate. But if I had more space I'd absolutely have a separate workbench for assembly etc.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I use my outfeed table for many things and clear it when it's needed.. I'll use rollers out in the field but in the shop there useless in my line of work..

For me it's different, I may cut the entire cabinet job out first or cut 20-30 sheets of melamine for a commercial job at one time.. once I start I don't stop till the job is cut out or its break time.lol


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I have had a shop large enough that I had dedicated benches for certain projects, and shops so small that my table saw with a sheet of plywood on it was my assembly table, so I think it depends on your situation. I think it comes down to discipline, a place for everything and everything in its place, he says as he searches for his 3/4 drill bit.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

I use my outfeed as another assembly table.


----------

